# 09 Inense Tazer VP FRO????????



## Christiaan (16. September 2008)

Frage fuer MS Racing

Wird das neue Intense Tazer VP FRO sowie Anneke und JD es fahren nächste Saison zu haben sein, oder nicht?

Danke


----------

